

Human Photos Double your Conversion Rate - paraschopra
http://carsonified.com/blog/design/human-photos-double-your-conversion-rate/

======
michael_dorfman
It goes without saying that just because Human Photos increased the Conversion
Rate in the two cases discussed, it might not help (and could hurt) depending
on the specific context of the site. As always, A/B test this stuff yourself.

